# Problema sobrecalentamiento pnp sonda de pesca



## PJ3 (May 31, 2013)

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica.com

Hace un par de meses, un amigo me comento que tenia una sonda de pesca, pero que al poco tiempo de estar encendida se apaga, calentandose mucho la parte inferior derecha. Una vez apagada no arranca de nuevo hasta enfriarse, pero vuelve con las mismas.

No soy profesional ni mucho menos pero la electronica ha sido como un vicio desde que desmonte mi primer cacharro jejejeje. Ahora se podria decir que tengo un taller "decente" y algun conocimiento para cacharrear. Incluso he empezado ha hacerme mis PCBs caseros ;-).

Volviendo al tema principal os expongo el problema:

Una vez desmontado resulta que el componente que se calienta es lo que he podido identificar como un AC "BCX51$-100" encapsulado SOT89. El patillaje coincide y el HFE tambien.
En la placa hay otro que parece estar en buen estado y me ha ayudado a encontrar informacion pues el que se calienta tiene resistencia BASE con EMISOR en ambos sentidos mientras que el otro no (parece ser). No llega a estar en corto pero debe tener fugas.


Agrego unas fotitos para que tengais una idea de lo que se ha comprobado y sustituido:

Detalle de transistor R2A-23 se supone que es el equivalente en SMD del 2N3906.
Al observar comportamientos anomalos en algunos y ante la duda... se han sustituido todos por sus equivalentes.




Aqui tenemos la zona problematica. En verde marcados los componentes comprobados y que aparentemente trabajan de forma correcta.
Marcados en amarillo, los componentes sospechosos que se han sustituido.
Marcados en Rojo, los componentes comprobados y dañados, el transistor marcado en rojo y amarillo era un 2n7002 que estaba en corto y se ha sustituido.
Por ultimo marcado en azul, la conexion de la bobina provoca el calentamiento del transistor AC-B marcado en rojo, cuando quitamos la bobina a colector del transistor llegan 12v que es la tension que llega a los demas pines, y cuando la conectamos llegan 5v y se calienta a 100º en menos de 5 min. Al estar el transistor dañado (estoy a la espera de conseguirlo) no nos podemos fiar pero creo que se ha dañado de los calentones no creo que sea la causa.




En la siguiente foto se observa un CI TL1451 que esta conectado a la zona problematica de forma directa, al pin de alimentacion llegan 12v sin la bobina y 5 con ella. pero se ha sustituido por un TL1451RG4 (el unico que he podido localizar) y se comporta de la misma forma.




Foto de otra zona.




Foto con indentificacion de los componentes.
De nuevo en verde compo. comprobados
Amarillos sustituidos por si acaso.
rojos dañados o problematicos. (el de las rayitas es el que se calienta.)




foto general de la zona




Foto general mismo patron de colores.




Detalle del R2A-23 que creo haber identificado como el equivalente del PNP 2n3906. Recuerdo que estan todos sustituidos por sus hermanos mayores.




Verdes:Comprobados
Amarillo: Dañado y problematico
Rojo: Sustituido por si acaso.




Y por ultimo unas fotos generales.








Basicamente este es mi problema, ya no es por la sonda es por amor propio jajaja.

¿He podido confundir algun componente?
¿Algun consejo sobre que comprobar o sustituir?


Hasta el momento tenemos un transistor sustituido por corto, otro en corto pendiente de sustituir y varios cambiados por si acaso.

Sin la bobina la sonda enciende perfectamente y no se calienta, funciona todo (velocidad por un sensor que gira con el agua, pantalla, luz, botones...) menos los transductores. en el momento que se suelda la bobina y circula tension por sus terminales baja la tension del colector del transistor de 12 a 5 y se pone al rojo. No nos ha dado tiempo a comprobar los transductores con la bobina en el circuito.


Siento el tocho pero imagino que cuanta mas informacion mejor.


Gracias a todos por anticipado.


un saludete.


----------



## PJ3 (May 31, 2013)

Se me olvidaba, los condensadores 22 35v marcados en verde tambien se han cambiado por si acaso.


saludetes


----------



## PJ3 (Jun 3, 2013)

Traigo novedades amigos  ,pero no son buenas me temo...

He sustituido los dos transistores marcados como AC_B (el sospechoso esta confirmado como dañado) identificado como BCX51-10. En teoría el BC636 es equivalente/valido para su sustitución. Al conectar la sonda sin la bobina, como siempre enciende sin problema y se mantiene encendida sin calentarse.
Al pulsar el botón de encendido ha salido un poquito de humo de la zona de la bobina  y rápidamente he apagado la alimentación. Esta vez hemos tenido diferente reacción, se ha quemado el transistor que se cambio en la primera oleada, el marcado originalmente como 702 y sustituido por el 2n7002. Lo he vuelto a cambiar para descartar un defecto de fabricación y el nuevo ha tenido la misma suerte.


Sigo trabajando en el tema pero se me agotan las ideas, ¿a nadie se le ocurre nada?, se admiten locuras que nunca se sabe 


Aprovecho para poner un par de fotos de la sonda cuando solo habíamos cambiado la bobina y reparado una pista de un condensador.



un saludete.


----------



## PJ3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hola de nuevo amigos.

Por fin tantos meses aprendiendo electrónica "a la inversa"  han dado su fruto...

Aquí os dejo al culpable:


A ver si adivináis cual de los dos es el que ha causado el estropicio... 

Como todo curioso, tras descubrir un corto en este cab....cete, lo desoldé, junto a otro al azar de "control". Después de comprobar que efectivamente estaba dañado, he sustituido los dos (ya que estábamos...), he reparado también el bc636 y el 2n7002, de nuevo dañados por la ultima prueba... y....

Funciona a la perfección, sonar, velocidad, profundidad...

No se quien esta mas contento, si mi amigo (dueño de la sonda) o yo por todo lo que he aprendido (parte también en este foro.)


Un saludo a todos, se puede dar el tema por cerrado


----------

